# Winchester Super X2



## johnbrod (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Winchester Super X2. When it is real cold outside, the firing pin does not seem to hit my 3 1/2" shells hard enough for the shells to fire. I have cleaned the gun and tried different brands of shells. It still doesn't fire sometimes especially on the first shot. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Try cleaning it, and leaving almost NO oil on any parts of it, or switch to a silicon based lube. Maybe one drop along the slide rails, but that's it. Often times the oil will freeze the firing pin in place until it breaks itself free, only to re-freeze later. That would explain why it's often the worst on the first shot. I've had it happen on rifles too. If it happens out in the field, run the action back and forth for a while to get it to jar loose.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hey,

I had this happen on my browning gold! i bought one of the first gold hunters to come out and have shot a @#!$ ton of shells through it trap shooting and hunting so i am by no means saying browning is bad, I was trap shooting last fall and it would shoot like every other shell! pulled the misfired shells out and every one of them had a "dented" primer but it never went off, i took it into the gunsmith in scheels and he fixed it, it was just a weak/broken spring in the trigger, they cleaned it and all said and done it cost me like $50, I'd take it into where you bought it and have them look it over


----------

